
How-To-Prevent-Scraping: The ultimate guide on preventing Website Scraping - emartinelli
https://github.com/JonasCz/How-To-Prevent-Scraping
======
emartinelli
Originally posted as an answer[1] at StackOverflow, which was too long[2] and
become a blog post.

[1]:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/34828465/2751621](http://stackoverflow.com/a/34828465/2751621)

[2]:
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/316012/2751621](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/316012/2751621)

------
kuebelreiter
Ridiculous. If you don't want other people do read or use your stuff don't put
it on the web.

~~~
dawnbreez
What about paywalls?

